# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ممكن مساعدة بأسرع ما يمكن باختراق شبكة ويرلس level one

## Matrix_ps

السلام عليكم اما بعد :

لو سمحتو الي بعرف منكمــ برامج أو طرق لاختراق شبكة ويرلس نوع level one ما يقصر معنااا لأني مستعجلــ

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Matrix_ps 
_السلام عليكم اما بعد :

لو سمحتو الي بعرف منكمــ برامج أو طرق لاختراق شبكة ويرلس نوع level one ما يقصر معنااا لأني مستعجلــ
_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

 صديقي .
يوجد برامج كثير من هذا النوع الذي يرمي الى اختراق هذا النوع من الشبكات ولكن .
هذه البرامج اغلبها لايعمل او لا يتوافق مع الاكس بي نهائيا .
بل يعمل مع نظام اليونكس .

ولكي تعمل معك هذه البرامج يجب ان تكون من مستخدمي نظام اليونكس .
اذا كنت من مستخدمي هذا النظام احكيلي وراح اعطيك برنامج يساعدك .

----------

